# Main > General Discussion >  Google map without labels

## karisegraves

Hi,

Does anyone know how to get a Google map without labels on it? I mean all labels, streets, regions, bodies of water, etc.

Alternately, does anyone have a good style pack or map done in CC2 or CC3 to emulate this style?

Thanks.

----------


## lobsternooberg

yes but you need to use the API .
I assume they use a arcgis server 9.3 and write in c# or c++. you will have to custom label using the ilabelengine interface (i think)........... this is best guess as i do not have the api nor any experience developing with it.... though i do have development xp with ESRI and whatnot's ..... thats the technical term  :Smile:    ............

that said i tried logggin in to my iggole account and went into google maps but couldnt find any easy option to toggle it..... though through the api you could easily create one........ i believe they water mark all their stuff though so a print w/o labels for a home brew map may say GOOGLE on it  :Frown: 

good luck

----------


## Ascension

I just turn off the layers in my google earth (click the lil checkmark by the things you want to turn off).  Then take a screenshot (hold down the shift key and hit the "print screen" key).  This places a copy into memory, open your graphic program and hit edit > paste.  I don't like the blocky look of Google so I prefer FlashEarth.com.

----------


## lobsternooberg

i guess that works too  :Smile:

----------


## Hydeyulse

Many thanks for sharing good info!!!)

----------

